# E61 cam lube and refit



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Morning,

i did a de scale of my machine on Sunday, haven't used it since as I wanted to lube the cam, I've never done it before. It's in bits, cam removed and lubed and I can't get it back together









id rather not end up stripping the threads which seems most likely at the moment.

any tips?


----------



## meph137 (Mar 6, 2017)

What do you mean by stripping the threads? I took my e61 apart recently - I broke the infusion valve because the two parts were a bit weak, didn't break the cam though, I didn't even take that apart (I took it out, but not apart)


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I didn't say that I had broke the cam?

You take the cam cam out to lube behind it - according to the instructions supplied by BB


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorted


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Rom said:


> Sorted


All OK now ?


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes thanks.

i knew what I had to do but couldn't get the cam back between the pins. Then I started doubting myself and thought it must be a different way. It's just a bit fiddly but all ok now


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Becomes second nature after a few times.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes, that first time does feel a bit scary! Well done


----------

